# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم GSM Shield Box تحديثات :  [22/09/2019] GSM Shield Qualcomm v1.0 Initial Release is out

## mohamed73

*Supported Qualcomm Chipsets with AutoDetection:* - MSM8909 - MSM8x10 - MSM8x26 - MSM8916 - MSM8917 - MSM8920 - MSM8929 - MSM8936 - MSM8937 - MSM8952 - MSM8953 - MSM8960 - MSM8974 - MSM8976 - MSM8992 - MSM8994 - MSM8996 - MSM8998 - SDM7xx - SDM8xx   *Supported Features:* - Automatic Selection of programmer - Option to select custom programmer - Automatic Memory Type Detection - Device Identification Function - Read Factory Firmware - Write Factory Firmware - Support Multi Program Firmware Read/Write - Safe Flashing for Security Data Protection - Reset FRP in Flashing Process - Read/Write/Erase Any Partition - Backup/Restore/Erase Security - Reset FRP - Format Userdata - Safe Format Userdata - Supports Both IMEI Repair - Reset Vivo User Lock without Data Loss - Read QCN Data - Write QCN Data - Support for UFS Memory Devices   *Identify Device* - Useful to Identify Firmware Details of Device     *Flasher* - Flash Single Raw Program - Flash Multiple Raw Program in Single Click - Advance Function to Read/Write/Erase any Partition - Skip Security Data to Protect IMEI Data  - Reset FRP and Safe Format while flashing   *Reset FRP in Single Click*  *Format Userdata* - Simple way to wipe userdata  *Safe Format* - Let phone format userdata itself - It is safest and default method - Phone formats itself according to its firmware  *Vivo Reset Locks* - Reset User Locks on any Supported Vivo Phone - All data remain intact    *Supported Devices:* - 10.or D - 10.or E - 10.or G - Alcatel 4060A - Alcatel 4060O - Alcatel 5044R - Alcatel 5044S - Alcatel 5046G - Alcatel 5051D - Alcatel 5051M - Alcatel 5054N - Alcatel 5054O - Alcatel 5054T - Alcatel 5054W - Alcatel 5056A - Alcatel 5056D - Alcatel 5056N - Alcatel 5056U - Alcatel 5065N - Alcatel 5098O - Alcatel 5098S - Alcatel 6045 - Alcatel 6045O - Alcatel 6055B - Alcatel 6070K - Alcatel 9001D - Alcatel 9015W - Alcatel 9020A - Alcatel 9022X - Alcatel 9024W - Alcatel M3G - Archos 50D Helium - ASUS V570KL - ASUS X003 - ASUS X00BD - ASUS X00DD - ASUS X00DDA - ASUS X00ID - ASUS X00LD - ASUS X00LDA - ASUS X00RD - ASUS X01AD - ASUS Z017D - ASUS Z01MD - ASUS ZA550KL - ASUS ZA551KL - ASUS ZB450KL - ASUS ZB500KG - ASUS ZB500KL - ASUS ZB501KL - ASUS ZB520KL - ASUS ZB551KL - ASUS ZB552KL - ASUS ZB602KL - ASUS ZB630KL - ASUS ZB632KL - ASUS ZB690KG - ASUS ZC520KL - ASUS ZC550KL - ASUS ZC551KL - ASUS ZC553KL - ASUS ZC570KL - ASUS ZD550KL - ASUS ZD553DL - ASUS ZD553KL - ASUS ZE520KL - ASUS ZE551KL - Asus ZE552KL

----------


## mohamed73

_- ASUS ZE601KL
- ASUS ZS570KL
- ASUS ZS600KL
- ASUS ZS620KL
- ASUS ZX550KL
- BLU Life One X2
- BLU Studio C+C
- BLU Studio C+C LTE
- BLU Vivo Air LTE
- BQ Aquaris M5
- BQ Aquaris U
- BQ Aquaris U Lite
- BQ Aquaris U Plus
- BQ Aquaris U2
- BQ Aquaris X
- BQ Aquaris X2
- BQ Aquaris X5
- BQ Aquaris X5 Plus
- Casper VIA G1 Plus
- Caterpillar CAT S30
- Caterpillar CAT S40
- Caterpillar CAT S60
- Coolpad 3600i
- Coolpad 3622A
- Coolpad 3632A
- Coolpad 3635A
- Coolpad 8297I-100
- Coolpad A8
- Coolpad C103
- Coolpad CP3636A
- CoolPad E2
- Coolpad Note 6
- Coolpad Y75
- Coolpad Y91-I00
- Crosscall Trekker M1 Core
- Ellipsis 8 HD
- General Mobile 4G
- General Mobile GM 2
- General Mobile GM 5
- General Mobile GM5 Plus
- Gionee F6
- Gionee F6L
- Gionee GN5006
- Gionee GN5007
- Gionee M6s Plus
- Gionee M7 Power
- Gionee S10 Lite
- Gionee S10CL
- Gionee V6L
- Hisense F20
- Hisense F31
- Hisense U971
- HTC Desire 516c
- HTC Desire 516v
- HTC Desire 516w
- Huawei Ascend G630 (G630-U10)
- Huawei Ascend G7 (G7-L01)
- Huawei Ascend Y530 (Y530-U00)
- Huawei Ascend Y550 (Y550-L01)
- Huawei Ascend Y550 (Y550-L02)
- Huawei Ascend Y625 (Y625-U21)
- Huawei Ascend Y625 (Y625-U32)
- Huawei Ascend Y635 (Y635-L21)
- Huawei Enjoy 7 Plus (TRT-AL00)
- Huawei GR5 (KII-L03)
- Huawei GR5 (KII-L21)
- Huawei GR5 (KII-L22)
- Huawei GR5 (KII-L23)
- Huawei Honor 4x (CHE1-L04)
- Huawei Honor Holly 4 Plus
- Infinix Hot 3 LTE (X553)
- Infinix Hot 6 (X606B)
- Infinix Hot 6 Pro
- Infinix Hot 6x (X623)
- Infinix Hot S3 (X573)
- Infinix Hot S3x (X622)
- LeEco Le 2 (X520)
- LeEco Le 2 (X526)
- LeEco Le Max 2 (X821)
- Lenovo A6000
- Lenovo A6010
- Lenovo K3 (K30T)
- Lenovo K3 (K30-W)
- Lenovo K5 Note (L38012)
- Lenovo K5 Play (L38011)
- Lenovo K6 Note (K53a48)
- Lenovo Moto Tab (TB-X704A)
- Lenovo Phab (PB1-750M)
- Lenovo Phab Plus (PB1-770M)
- Lenovo Phab2 Pro (PB2-690)
- Lenovo S5 (K520)
- Lenovo S580
- Lenovo S60
- Lenovo Tab 10 (TB-X103F)
- Lenovo Tab 2 (TB2-X30L)
- Lenovo Tab 3 10 (YT3-X50M)
- Lenovo Tab2 A10-30 (TB2-X30F)
- Lenovo Tab3 7 Plus (TB-7703)
- Lenovo Tab3 8 Plus (TB-8703F)
- Lenovo Tab3 8 Plus (TB-8703N)
- Lenovo Tab3 8 Plus (TB-8703X)
- Lenovo Tab4 10 (TB-X304F)
- Lenovo Tab4 10 (TB-X304L)
- Lenovo Tab4 10 Plus (TB-X704F)
- Lenovo Tab4 10 Plus (TB-X704L)
- Lenovo Tab4 10 Plus (TB-X704V)
- Lenovo Tab4 10 Plus (TB-X704Y)
- Lenovo Tab4 8 (TB-8504)
- Lenovo Tab4 8 (TB-X504F)
- Lenovo Tab4 8 Plus (TB-8704V)
- Lenovo Tab4 A8 (TB-8504F)
- Lenovo Tab4 A8 Plus (TB-8704F)
- Lenovo Tab4 A8 Plus (TB-8704X)
- Lenovo Vibe C (A2020a40)
- Lenovo Vibe K5 (A6020a40)
- Lenovo Vibe K5 (A6020a41)
- Lenovo Vibe K5 (A6020a46)
- Lenovo Vibe K5 (A6020i36)
- Lenovo Vibe K6 Power (K33)
- Lenovo Vibe K6 Power (K33a42)
- Lenovo Vibe P1 (P1a42)
- Lenovo Vibe Shot (Z90-3)
- Lenovo Vibe Shot (Z90-7)
- Lenovo Vibe Shot (Z90a40)
- Lenovo Vibe X3 (X3a40)
- Lenovo Vibe X3 (X3c50)
- Lenovo Yoga Tab 3 (X50)
- Lenovo Yoga Tab 3 8.0 (YT3-850M)
- Lenovo Yoga Tab3 Plus (YT-X703)
- Lenovo Zuk Edge (Z2151)
- Lenovo Zuk Z1 (Z1221)
- Lenovo Zuk Z2 Plus (Z2132)
- LG G4 (F500K)
- LG G4 (F500L)
- LG G4 (F500S)
- LG G4 (H810)
- LG G4 (H811)
- LG G4 (H815)
- LG G4 (H815T)
- LG G4 (H818)
- LG G4 (H818N)
- LG G4 (LS991)
- LG G4 (VS986)
- LG Q6 Plus (M700DSN)
- LYF F10Q
- LYF F120B
- LYF F220B
- LYF F30C
- LYF F50Y
- LYF F90M
- LYF LS-4503
- LYF LS-4505
- LYF LS-5002
- LYF LS-5005
- LYF LS-5007
- LYF LS-5009
- LYF LS-5010
- LYF LS-5016
- LYF LS-5018
- LYF LS-5502
- LYF LS-5503
- LYF LS-5504
- LYF M90
- Meizu M6 Note
- Micromax E460
- Micromax E483
- Micromax HS2
- Micromax Q340
- Micromax Q400
- Micromax Q415
- Micromax Q416
- Micromax Q4202_

----------


## mohamed73

_- Micromax Q4251
- Micromax Q450
- Nokia TA-1000
- Nokia TA-1003
- Nokia TA-1007
- Nokia TA-1011
- Nokia TA-1021
- Nokia TA-1024
- Nokia TA-1025
- Nokia TA-1027
- Nokia TA-1029
- Nokia TA-1035
- Nokia TA-1039
- Nokia TA-1044
- Nokia TA-1053
- Nokia TA-1083
- Nokia TA-1103
- Nokia TA-1116
- OnePlus 3 (A3003)
- OnePlus 5 (A5000)
- OnePlus One (A0001)
- OnePlus OnePlus 5T (A5010)
- OnePlus X (E1003)
- Oppo A37F
- Oppo A37FW
- Oppo A37M
- Oppo A57 (CPH1701)
- Oppo A71 (CPH1801)
- Oppo F1
- Oppo F1F
- Oppo F3 Lite (CPH1701)
- Oppo F3 Plus (CPH1613)
- Oppo Mirror 3 (3000)
- Oppo Mirror 3 (3001)
- Oppo Neo 7 (A33F)
- Oppo R5 (R8106)
- Oppo R9s (CPH1607)
- Oppo R9s Plus (CPH1611)
- Oppo R9st
- QMobile Noir Z8
- QMobile Noir Z8 Plus
- QMobile Noir Z9
- QMobile Q Infinity
- V7 Zyro
- Vestel DynoLight (5010)
- Vestel Leo 2GB (5000)
- Vestel Venus 5.5G (VSP355G)
- Vestel Venus V3 (5070)
- Vestel Venus Z10
- Vestel Venus Z20
- Vivo V1 (PD1502F)
- Vivo V3 (PD1524F)
- Vivo V5 Plus (PD1624F)
- Vivo V7 (PD1718F)
- Vivo V7 Plus (PD1708F)
- Vivo V71 (PD1731F)
- Vivo V9 (PD1723CF)
- Vivo V9 (PD1730CF)
- Vivo V9 Youth (PD1730BF)
- Vivo X20 (PD1709F)
- Vivo X21 (PD1728F)
- Vivo X9 (PD1616)
- Vivo X9s (PD1616B)
- Vivo X9s Plus (PD1635)
- Vivo Y21L (PD1309F)
- Vivo Y31L (PD1505F)
- Vivo Y35 (PD1502F)
- Vivo Y51 (PD1510F)
- Vivo Y51L (PD1510F)
- Vivo Y53 (PD1628F)
- Vivo Y55s (PD1613BF)
- Vivo Y65 (PD1621BF)
- Vivo Y71 (PD1731F)
- Vodafone 51x
- Vodafone Smart Prime 7 (VFD600)
- Vodafone Smart Ultra 6
- Vodafone Smart V8 (VFD710)
- Vodafone Tab Speed 6 (VF-1397)
- Wiko Freddy
- Wiko Robby2
- Wiko Tommy
- Wiko Tommy2 Plus
- Wiko U Feel Prime
- Wiko View
- Wiko Wim Lite
- WileyFox Swift
- WileyFox Swift2
- Xiaomi HM Note1 LTE
- Xiaomi HM Note1S
- Xiaomi Mi 4A
- Xiaomi Mi 4i
- Xiaomi Mi 5
- Xiaomi Mi 5a
- Xiaomi Mi 5s
- Xiaomi Mi 6
- Xiaomi Mi 6x
- Xiaomi MI 8 Lite
- Xiaomi Mi A1
- Xiaomi Mi A2
- Xiaomi Mi A2 Lite
- Xiaomi Mi Max
- Xiaomi Mi Max 2
- Xiaomi Mi Max 3
- Xiaomi Mi Mix 2s
- Xiaomi Mi Note 2
- Xiaomi Mi Note 4G
- Xiaomi Mi Pad 4
- Xiaomi Redmi 2
- Xiaomi Redmi 2A
- Xiaomi Redmi 3
- Xiaomi Redmi 3s
- Xiaomi Redmi 4
- Xiaomi Redmi 4A
- Xiaomi Redmi 4s
- Xiaomi Redmi 4x
- Xiaomi Redmi 5
- Xiaomi Redmi 5 Plus
- Xiaomi Redmi Go
- Xiaomi Redmi Note 3
- Xiaomi Redmi Note 4
- Xiaomi Redmi Note 5 Pro
- Xiaomi Redmi Note 5A
- Xiaomi Redmi Note 6 Pro
- Xiaomi Redmi Prime
- Xiaomi Redmi S2
- Xiaomi Redmi Y2
- YU Yureka 2 (YU5551)
- YU Yureka Black (YU5040)
- YU Yureka Plus (YU5510)
- YU Yureka Plus (YU5510A)
- YU Yureka S (YU5200)
- ZTE Avid 4 (Z855)
- ZTE Avid Plus (Z828)
- ZTE Avid Trio (Z833)
- ZTE Axon (A1R)
- ZTE Axon 10 Pro (A2020G)
- ZTE Axon 10 Pro (A2020N3)
- ZTE Axon 7 (A2017)
- ZTE Axon 7 (A2017G)
- ZTE Axon 7 (A2017U)
- ZTE Axon 7 Mini (B2017G)
- ZTE Axon 8 (A2018)
- ZTE Axon M (Z999)
- ZTE Axon Mini (B2015)
- ZTE Axon Mini (B2016)
- ZTE Axon Pro (A1PS)
- ZTE Blade A1 (C880U)
- ZTE Blade A310
- ZTE Blade A321
- ZTE Blade A460
- ZTE Blade A462
- ZTE Blade A506
- ZTE Blade A512
- ZTE Blade A521
- ZTE Blade A570
- ZTE Blade A6
- ZTE Blade A6 Lite
- ZTE Blade A6 Max
- ZTE Blade A6 Premium
- ZTE Blade Force (N9517)
- ZTE Blade S6
- ZTE Blade S6 Plus
- ZTE Blade S7 (T920)
- ZTE Blade Spark (Z971)
- ZTE Blade Spark (Z971)
- ZTE Blade V770
- ZTE Blade V8 Lite (V0820)
- ZTE Blade V8 Mini (V0850)
- ZTE Blade V8 Pro (Z978)
- ZTE Blade Vantage (Z839)
- ZTE Blade Vantage (Z839V)
- ZTE Blade X (Z965)
- ZTE Blade X Max (Z983)
- ZTE Blade Z Max (Z982)
- ZTE Boost Max (N9521)
- ZTE DoCoMo (Z01K)
- ZTE Fanfare 2 (Z815)
- ZTE Grand X Max 2 (Z988)
- ZTE Grand X2 (Z850)
- ZTE Grand X3 (Z959)
- ZTE Grand X4 (Z957)
- ZTE Imperial Max (Z963U)
- ZTE Jasper LTE (Z718TL)
- ZTE Maven (Z812)
- ZTE Maven 2 (Z831)
- ZTE Maven 3 (Z835)
- ZTE Max XL (N9560)
- ZTE Midnight Pro (Z828TL)
- ZTE Nubia Z11 Max (NX523J)
- ZTE Nubia Z11 Mini S (NX549J)
- ZTE Nubia Z17 Mini (NX569J)
- ZTE Nubia Z9 (NX508J)
- ZTE Nubia Z9 Max (NX510J)
- ZTE Orange Dive 71
- ZTE Orange Neva 80
- ZTE Overture 2 (Z813)
- ZTE Overture 3 (Z851M)
- ZTE Prestige (N9132)
- ZTE Prestige 2 (N9136)
- ZTE Quest Plus (Z3001S)
- ZTE Small Fresh 5 (V0840)
- ZTE Smartron (T5211)
- ZTE Sonata 3 (Z832)
- ZTE Telstra Tough Max 2 (T85)
- ZTE Tempo (N9131)
- ZTE Trek 2 (K88)
- ZTE Turkcell T60
- ZTE V5 Max (N958ST)
- ZTE Visible R2 (Z5151V)
- ZTE Warp 7 (N9519)
- ZTE Warp Elite (N9518)
- ZTE ZFive 2 (Z836F)
- ZTE ZFive 2 LTE (Z836BL)
- ZTE ZFive L LTE (Z836VL)
- ZTE Zmax 2 (Z955A)
- ZTE Zmax 2 (Z955L)
- ZTE Zmax 2 (Z956)
- ZTE Zmax Grand LTE (Z916BL)
- ZTE ZMax Pro (Z981)
- ZTE ZMaz 2 (Z958)
- ZTE Zpad (K90U)
- and thousands more..._

----------

